#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-13
<elkng> what does "ZETTAI KAREN, DAKARA MAKENAI" mean ?
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-14
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは議題がありません
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<nobuto> チームレポートは今書いてます。
<nobuto> まだ5月分が締め切られていないので、更新してしまいます。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/May2011#Japanese%20Team
<nobuto> 完了しました。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mizuno> 京都向けにカンファレンスパックが必要そうです
<jkbys> じゃあ頼みましょうか
<jkbys> 頼んでおきます
<mizuno> おねがいします
<mizuno> 京都だけだとCDちょっと余るかもしれませんが…
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110613
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 20110614じゃないかな
<hito_jp> orz
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110614
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> 北海道は非常によかったので、来年も参加したいですね
<Henrich> ぬ、ほっかいどー
<hito_jp> 京都規模？
<mizuno> 一日開催なのですが、京都の一日ぶんより大規模でした
<mizuno> セミナーの事前登録者数が500オーバーとか
<mizuno> 北海道のコミュニティ活動はとても活発だなーという印象もあって、ぜひ行きたい所存
<hito_jp> で、ビールとか海の幸とかラーメンとか豚丼とかいくやさんもおいしいと。
<mizuno> Ubuntu初参加ってことで、ブースもなかなか好評でした
<jkbys> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> なるほど。参加する価値あるつーわけですね。旅費の問題が片付けば。
<hito_jp> OSC名古屋参加するかどうか、を。
<jkbys> 参加する？
<mizuno> 村田さんとhitoさんの都合はどうでしょう？
<nobuto> 私は行く、で気持ちを固めつつあります。
<nobuto> 今回は名古屋駅から近いんですねぇ。
<jkbys> そうなんですか
<mizuno> 駐車場が高いんだよな……
<hito_jp> 8/20かー
<hito_jp> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-nagoya/
<mizuno> 村田さんと私で二人になるなら、Goしちゃいましょうか
<jkbys> じゃあ参加するってことで
<mizuno> 申し込みは村田さんに任せちゃっていい？
<nobuto> deha
<nobuto> ではやっておきます。
<mizuno> おねがいします
<nobuto> セミナーは私でいいですかね？
<mizuno> いいと思います
<nobuto> 何かお題考えておきます。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<nobuto> 時間が早いようなので、ちょっといいですか。
<jkbys> どうぞ
<nobuto> OneiricのFeatureFreezeが8月上旬なので、それまでにDebianと連携してTakaoフォントの新しいやつ出しませんか？
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<nobuto> というか小林さん頑張っていただけますか？
<mizuno> む、新幹線使わなくても米原-名古屋って1時間ちょっとなのか……電車で行こうかな
<jkbys> よしがんばろう
<hito_jp> Takaoの新しいやつ、はIPAフォントからマージしなおすの
<hito_jp> 意味でよいです？
<nobuto> hito_jp: y
<hito_jp> それともExとかも含む？
<Henrich> アリナミンみたいだよねEx
<nobuto> TakaoがすでにEx含んでいますので、そっちも更新という意味でした。
<nobuto> でもそろそろExとその他は分けてリリースした方がいいのかな、と少し思いました。
<nobuto> バージョン番号面倒くさそうですし。
<Henrich> 連携と言っても仰向け先生にサクッとやっていただくだけで
<Henrich> ってパッケージ名変えないと
<jkbys> パッケージ名かえるひつようがあるんですか
<hito_jp> ttf-じゃなくなりますキャンペーン
<Henrich> チームポリシーになってます（固まってないですが、ほぼ決まり
<Henrich> fonts-xxxx が今度から採用ですので、debian/control で適宜依存関係調整
<jkbys> OH
<Henrich> というのをやらないといけなくて気が重い…
<Henrich> 誰だ、こんなにメンテするフォントパッケージ増やしたの
<nobuto> あとは、.ttfと.ttcの両方があるらしいので、どっちをTakaoとしてリリースするのーとか。両方なんですかね。
<Henrich> 楽だと思ったのにーこんな罠がー
<jkbys> 己自身じゃないですか
<jkbys> できれば両方でいいんじゃないかな
<nobuto> jkbys: 頼もしい。
<jkbys> ttcはすぐできるのかどうか分からない
<Henrich> ttcのメリットってサイズ？
<jkbys>  11.10でfonts-*になるのかな
<jkbys> サイズかと
<hito_jp> サイズ。
<nobuto> "ipam.ttf(7.67 MB),ipamp.ttf(7.67 MB)--> ipam.ttc(7.90 MB)"らしいす。
<hito_jp> 完璧な形でdedupされる。
<hito_jp> かわりに、ttcをちゃんとハンドリングできないかわいそうなアプリケーションでバグる。
<Henrich> まぁ、それはあぶり出しということでいいんじゃないすか
<Henrich> ＜ちゃんとハンドリングできない奴で
<jkbys> そんなのあるのか
<hito_jp> うい。基本ラインttcだけリリースでよいかと。
<hito_jp> ttfも出すのはできれば避けたい。複雑度あげるのは悪な気がする。
<jkbys> ドウナンダロウナー
<Henrich> 片方だけでいいと思います。で、ttcが面倒で困るなーというのであればttfで
<Henrich> ttf-japanese-gothic/minchoはそのままでいいかなぁ
<Henrich> これを変えると面倒ごとが起きそうな気がする
<Henrich> symlinkはどうなのかな
<hito_jp> 例のコンバータがttc食えない問題とかがあると困るなぁ、というのと、過去のパッケージとの連続性を保つのは別次元で必要かなぁ。
<Henrich> ttcにsymlinkしててTeX方面で困ったりはしないかなー大丈夫かなーという懸念もちょっとでた
<Henrich> まぁ、そこは仰向け大先生に確認してもらう方向でいいか
<hito_jp> たぶんすごく困ると思いますよー。>TeX
<nobuto> ttcを作成してみてBetaテスター募集ですかね。
<hito_jp> でも基本ラインはttcでいきたい。.ttfはUbuntuリポジトリにはないけどlpにはある、って状態にすればいいと思う。
<nobuto> hito_jp: Upstreamとしては両方リリースするということでしょうか？
<hito_jp> y
<Henrich> 二つ作る理由がまだちょっと分かってない
<hito_jp> ttcにしたい理由：dedupされる / 同じフォントファミリのものが別パッケージ、みたいな状態から脱却できる / ttc非対応のアプリケーションがあぶり出せる
<jkbys> dedupってなに？
<hito_jp> 重複排除ー。
<hito_jp> ストレージ用語。同じデータ列を多重に持っている場合に片側だけにする、ってかんじです。
<jkbys> サイズが小さくなるって話ですね
<hito_jp> はいな。圧縮でいいじゃん、っていう話を排除するためにdedupと表現しておきたい。
<Henrich> ttfなパッケージを作る理由？
<hito_jp> ttfなパッケージを作る理由はないっすよ。
<hito_jp> ttfを作っておく理由はあります。
<hito_jp> これは「ttcだけだと困る人がでるから」かつ「ttcからttfへの分割は簡単じゃない」から。
<jkbys> ttfつかいたければtar.gzなりzipなりダウンロードして自分で入れてねって感じになるわけですね
<Henrich> ttf「を」か。
<hito_jp> でも、明らかに過去のパッケージとの互換性考えたらttcだと格納できないじゃーん、ってことが発覚したらあっさり ttf だけでいいよ、っていう主張に鞍替えする所存。
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> この件はこんなとこかな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<nobuto> あと、そろそろ都心でUbuntu Hourをやろうかなーと考えてます、という宣言だけで。
<hito_jp> とりあえず柴田さんの体がそれなりに開くはず。今だけかもですが。
<hito_jp> なので今なら東京でオフラインミーティングができる！（たぶん
<hito_jp> ということでシベリアの住人、ちょっとこっちこいや（ぉ
<nobuto> 会社近くのタリーズを今度夜に試しに入ってみて、込み具合を確認しようかなと。
<mizuno> 私は一般参加者ですから……
<jkbys> シベリア？
<hito_jp> 川渡ったところのタリーズなら6時すぎると超空いてるはず。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<nobuto> ないです。
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> では21日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110614
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-15
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel , I just got your message, I am alright, what happened?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Electricity outrage or so... I don't know.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-17
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-18
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Unity 使い辛い…
<iwaim_> Unity使うの止めたらいいんじゃ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ええ．さっき， Ubuntu クラシックに切り替えました．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> seuman さんは， Unity 使っておられますか？私は使いにくいので， Ubuntu Classic にしています．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Gnome 3.0 ってどうなんでしょうね？ウィンドウ一覧がないと私にはつらいです．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こん．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-12
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんわ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120612
<abirua1> こんばんわ
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mizuno> 北海道は荷物送ったす
<jkbys> フォーラムの明文化されていないルールの文書化 は、ちょっと編集したけどほとんどそのまま
<jkbys> hitoさんが元気なときに修正したところ見てもらってから、正式なルールにする流れかな
<mizuno> そうですねー
<jkbys> 他の人も意見あれば出してくださいね
<jkbys> 北海道は今週末か
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 議題なしか
<mizuno> なしすか？
<jkbys> ある？
<abirua1> mizunoさん16日のOSC北海道の件、お手伝いさせて頂きたいのですが、10時開始とのことですが、9時ぐらいに会場に到着すればいいでしょうか。
<abirua1> もっと早く来る必要ありますか？
<mizuno> いやー、手伝うっていっても、朝から晩までなんかやることがあるわけじゃないので
<mizuno> テキトーでいいっすよー
<jkbys> 9時だと水野さんも来てないんじゃないの
<abirua1> ちなみにmizunoさんは、何時頃に会場に入られる予定でしょうか？
<mizuno> えっとねー
<mizuno> たしか受付に色々用があったので、9時ごろにはいるはず
<jkbys> なんと
<mizuno> 弁当の代金とか払わないといけないんだよね
<jkbys> へぇ
<abirua1> 了解しました。9時頃を目標に会場に入ります。
<mizuno> といっても、基本はメシとかトイレとか他のブースの見学とかの間の交代要員なので
<mizuno> そんなに気合入れなくても大丈夫すよー
<abirua1> 了解しました〜
<mizuno> 見たいセミナーあったら行ってくれて問題ないですしー
<abirua1> 気楽にいきまーす。
<mizuno> 他にもuwabamiさんとか小笠原さんも来てくれるんで、問題ないす
<mizuno> それと、北海道は間に合わないかと思うんですが
<mizuno> セミナーの動画とれるカメラを用意する必要があるかなーとか思いました
<mizuno> そろそろチームで買いましょうか？ > リーダー
<jkbys> いいかも
<mizuno> youtubeにあげられりゃ十分なんで、中古の型落ちとかで十分ですし
<jkbys> メールで提案しといてもらうのがいいかな
<mizuno> さしあたって北海道は、誰かカメラもってないかなあ……とか(ぉ
<jkbys> YouTubeにフルHDでアップするんじゃないのか
<mizuno> いや、アップする時はスライド画像にPinPとかに合成したほうがよさげなので、ちっちゃくて十分すよ
<chonan> 講師を晒すプレイですか。フルHDで。
<jkbys> 10年後に「俺、老けたなぁ…」とか感じるために必要
<mizuno> 順当にいけば、仙台の長南さんがこけら落としプレイすね
<chonan> あー、地味にカメラ持ってますwww
<mizuno> じゃあセルフ撮りで
<chonan> 仙台のお笑いLTのやつって、セルフ撮りだったり。
<mizuno> じゃあカメラの調達は提案しておくということで
<jkbys> よろしくどうぞ
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<chonan> slideshare あたり使うのであれば、音声だけというのもありますよ。
<chonan> スライド + 音声
<mizuno> うーん
<mizuno> まあ、考えてみましょう
<jkbys> とくになさそうなら終わりましょうか
<mizuno> ないかな？
<jkbys> じゃあ終わろう
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> はい( ちょっとおくれてごめんなさい)
<jkbys> 19日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でしたー
<abirua1> おつかれ様でした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<jkbys> 今月で生レバー禁止なのか
<mizuno> 来月からは「くれぐれもきちんと焼いて食べてくださいね？」と店員が念を押して生のレバーが提供されます
<abirua1> 【焼レバー】※必ず焼いてから食べて下さい。ってやつですね。
<jkbys> なんだ、じゃあ生で食えば問題ないな
<mizuno> あ、本は20日に出るようです
<jkbys> 入門キット？
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> 仙台OSCのときにも宣伝しないといけませんね。うぶまがと入門キットとうぶんちゅ単行本か。
<mizuno> プレゼント用に何冊か用意する予定です
<Mocchi> 議事録でっす https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120612
<jkbys> 生レバーの話が抜けてるな
<mizuno> 大事なことなのに
<chonan> 前回の日付が今日6/12っす。
<mizuno> それはまあどうでもいいや
<Mocchi> 生レバー、リーダーのアクションアイテムに加えておきます（違
<Mocchi> chonan: うがが。直しました。
<jkbys> 子連れだと焼肉とか
<mizuno> 具体的な議題がなかった日って、議事録どうしてたっけ？
<jkbys> 行きにくいんだよな
<mizuno> 別に送らんでもいい気がする
<jkbys> まぁ送っとけばいいんじゃないの
<Mocchi> そうですね。
<Mocchi> あり？
<jkbys> 議題はなかったという記録
<mizuno> そうね
<Mocchi> 確かに
<mizuno> じゃあすみませんが長南さんおねがいします
<jkbys> この週送るの忘れてるんちゃうんけー？ってならないし
<chonan> なるほど、特に議題がなかったから、あの流れだったんですね(納得)
<jkbys> あの流れってなんだろう
<Mocchi> 生レバーですかねw
<chonan> ということで、送信承りますー。
<jkbys> 生レバーはミーティング終了後だし！
<Mocchi> あいー
<jkbys> よろしくどうぞ
<Mocchi> jkbys: 確かにw
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Henrich> あ、いつのまにかおわってた。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-13
<minatu> hi all
<taka7mi> ちわっす！
<taka7mi> わわわ
<taka7mi> だらかー
<taka7mi> だれかー
<taka7mi> つかいかたわからない
<taka7mi> わわわ
<taka7mi> つかいかたが・・・
<taka7mi> ぽｋｊ：ぽｋ
<minatu> 何の使い方
<taka7mi> このchatの使い方
<minatu> IRC
<taka7mi> それはわかるけど、
<minatu> 何か分からないの？
<taka7mi> 右側のIDわなんなの？
<taka7mi> サイトでshatについて調べてたらここにきたの
<taka7mi> あああ
<taka7mi> どーも
<taka7mi> やっとわかってきた
<taka7mi> あああ
<taka7mi> ちぃーっす
<purintai> a
<purintai> miss
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-14
<nissy> こんにちはー
<nissy> こんばんはー
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<nissy> こんばんはー
<nissy> だいぶUbuntuに慣れ親しんできたのでチャットにも入って見ました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．私は， Unity 嫌いが昂じて，先週木曜日に Linux Mint に移りました．
<nissy> 自分もUnityに慣れずにxfce入れてます。
<nissy> 色々ディストリビューションを試して見れるのがいいですね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そういえば，それをやってレビューを書いてくれているブログ， Distro Freak の更新が途絶えていますね．
<nissy> 初めて知ったので今見てます。確かに最終記事がちょっと前ですね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 忙しくなったのかも知れませんね．
<nissy> Mintもちょっと仮想でやってみようかな。因みにArchとScientificを仮想でやり始めた感じです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> へえ… Arch ってどんな感じですか？ Scientific なら， Fedora からイメージ出来ますけど．
<nissy> 最初はCUIだけだったので今はxとfirefoxまで入れたところって感じですね。
<nissy> CUIだけだと自分にはとてもとても…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私の場合， Linux の CUI がもの凄く便利で離せません…でも， X 使わないと日本語入力が心許ないですね．
<nissy> 確かにCUIは便利なんですけどGUIと両立してないとネットサーフィンも難しかったです。
<nissy> 日本語入力はX上で成り立ってるんでしょうか?
<nissy> Xなしでもできないことはないみたいですね。
<nissy> http://ssslab.wiki.fc2.com/wiki/gentoo%E3%81%A7%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E8%AA%9E%E3%81%8C%E4%BD%BF%E3%81%88%E3%82%8B%E5%BF%AB%E9%81%A9%E3%81%AAcui%E7%92%B0%E5%A2%83%E3%82%92%E6%A7%8B%E7%AF%89%E3%81%99%E3%82%8B%E5%82%99%E5%BF%98%E9%8C%B2
<nissy> gentooベースのようですが。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 確かに出来るという話なのですが，実際やろうとして出来るの？って感じがしてしまうという…
<nissy> インストールできたからといって機能が同じように使えるってわけじゃないかもしれないですね。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-15
<aki_000> ?
<aki_000> ?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-17
<aki_000> こん
<umttumt> こんばんわ！
<umttumt> ZARDの曲の中でおすすめあります？
<aki_000> こんばんわ
<aki_000> なぜ今ZARD？
<umttumt> いきなり、ZARDが好きになりました：）
<aki_000> へぇー
<umttumt> 好きな
<umttumt> 歌手いますか？
<aki_000> 特定っていうのはないですね。曲が気にいったらって感じで聞いてます
<aki_000> 広く浅くな感じです
<umttumt> そうですか、じゃあ最近はどんな曲を聞いていますか？
<aki_000> 今聞いているのはダッシュベルリンかな
<umttumt> ダッシュベルリンって歌手ですか？
<aki_000> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObJHcMk9yao
<aki_000> なんか
<aki_000> オーストリアのグループみたい
<umttumt> ありがとうございあす
<aki_000> ところで
<aki_000> Ubuntuユーザですよね？？
<umttumt> あ！そうですか、かなりいい感じですね
<umttumt> あ。。。
<aki_000> いいですよね☆
<umttumt> ぼくは、実は韓国人ですが
<aki_000> 共感できてうれしいです
<umttumt> 韓国でUbuntuユーザです
<aki_000> そうなんですね☆
<aki_000> よろしく
<umttumt> そうですね、こちらこそうれしいです：）
<umttumt> よろしくお願いします！：）
<aki_000> はい
<aki_000> Ubuntuは使ってながいのですか？
<umttumt> 5.04 からです
<aki_000> そうなんですか～
<aki_000> ベテランですねw
<umttumt> もうすでに、６年以上ですね
<aki_000> へぇ
<aki_000> 今のバージョンは最新にしてます？
<umttumt> でも、最近はMACで変わりました＾＾；
<aki_000> そうなんですか
<aki_000> MACの方がいいですか？
<umttumt> Ubuntuの方がcustomizingもっと出来ますよね
<aki_000> そうですね
<umttumt> でも、Macの方がinterfaceは便利ですね
<aki_000> GUI派ですか？？
<umttumt> はい、そうです
<aki_000> 確かにそれならMACの方が良いですね
<umttumt> 仕事が、システムエンジニアで、サーバーは全部TUIですけど
<aki_000> へーTUIですか
<umttumt> 日本で、サーバーは
<umttumt> どんなLinuxが人気ですか？
<aki_000> どうなんでしょうか
<aki_000> よく聞くのは
<aki_000> セントOSやデビアンなんかですかね
<umttumt> あ、そうですか
<aki_000> 企業なんかは
<umttumt> 韓国では大体セントOSが多いんですね
<aki_000> ソラリス使ってるとこもありますね
<umttumt> そうですか
<aki_000> へぇーセントは韓国でもメジャーなんですね
<aki_000> やはり安定感ですかね
<umttumt> そうですね
<aki_000> 安定感と言えば
<aki_000> Ubuntuは近頃、バージョンが上がるにつれ残念な感じになっている気がする。。
<umttumt> 今まで、そんな理由で韓国でRHELが人気だったんでうが、最近はセントOSも同じぐらいになんて。。。
<aki_000> RHELですか
<umttumt> なんてー＞なって　です＾＾；
<aki_000> :-D
<umttumt> あ。。やっぱりUbuntuの事は
<umttumt> 韓国でもそういう風に言います
<aki_000> そうですか
<umttumt> ちょっと残念だなと思ってる人多いんです
<aki_000> Ubuntuユーザとしては悲しいです
<umttumt> そうですね
<umttumt> どころが、失礼かも知れませんけど、何処方か聞いて見てもいいんですか＾＾；
<aki_000> ？
<aki_000> なんでしょう？
<umttumt> あ、彼女が日本人で、今横浜に住んでいますが
<aki_000> そうなんですか
<umttumt> 最近日本は梅雨で、どうかなと心配になって
<umttumt> ＾＾；
<aki_000> 蒸し暑いです
<umttumt> そうでうか
<aki_000> ええ。
<umttumt> 日本は大体、いつまで梅雨でうか？
<aki_000> その年によるんですが
<aki_000> だいたい７月くらい迄でしょうか
<umttumt> あぁ、そうですか、ありがとうございます：）
<aki_000> 韓国も四季ってあるんですよね
<umttumt> はい、日本と同じ感じでうけど、
<umttumt> 日本より夏と冬が強いんです
<aki_000> そうなんですか
<umttumt> 春は秋が短いですね
<aki_000> へぇ
<aki_000> 私は海外に行った事がないので新鮮です
<aki_000> ところで、ここにはよくくるのですか？
<umttumt> 最近はよく来ます＾＾；
<umttumt> でも、誰も話さないから、今までこんなに多い話ははじめてです
<aki_000> 私はIRC自体がはじめてなんですw
<aki_000> あ、やっぱりここはそうなんですねw
<umttumt> えぇ！そうですか
<aki_000> 実は最近IRCの存在をしって
<aki_000> Ubuntu友達を求めてきましたw
<umttumt> wwそうですか
<umttumt> もし、学生でうか？
<aki_000> いいえ
<umttumt> あぁ；
<aki_000> 社会人です
<umttumt> 韓国では大学でUbuntuをたくさん使ってます
<aki_000> そうなんですか！！
<umttumt> そんな理由で韓国のubuntu channelでは学生が多いんです
<aki_000> へぇー
<aki_000> 日本はほとんどの人がWindowsユーザなので
<aki_000> ちょっと羨ましいです
<umttumt> えぇ、そうですか。
<umttumt> ubuntuは長いんですか？
<aki_000> いいえ
<aki_000> ここ２年くらいになります
<aki_000> 個人的にレジストリー構成よりもLinuxのツリー構成の方がシンプルで気に入ってます
<aki_000> あと、ビルゲイツがあんまり好きじゃないですw
<umttumt> wwww
<umttumt> それは韓国のUbuntuユーザと同じ考え方ですねww
<aki_000> そうですかw
<aki_000> 私は韓国の人に似た感性なのかもしれないですねw
<umttumt> たしかに、そうですねww
<umttumt> どころが、プログラマですか？
<aki_000> わたしはネットワークエンジニアです
<umttumt> あ！そうですか
<umttumt> ネットワークと言えば、ルータのメンテナンスですか？
<aki_000> 趣味でスクリプトとか、マクロを書いたりした事はありますがw
<aki_000> メンテナンスだけではなく構築もしますよ
<umttumt> あ！そうですか
<umttumt> IDCで働いてますか？
<aki_000> そんなところですかね
<umttumt> ぼくも、IDCで働いてます：）
<aki_000> なので、たまにサーバにも関わります
<aki_000> サーバがメインなんですか？
<umttumt> はい、サーバがメインで、たまにはルターもメンテナンスしてます
<aki_000> なるほど、私と逆ですねw
<umttumt> www
<umttumt> ルータはciscoですか？
<aki_000> ciscoもありますが、他のルータもあります
<umttumt> 日本でどんなベンダーが人気ですか？
<aki_000> どうでしょうか
<aki_000> 企業の考え方によってまちまちみたいです
<aki_000> ただ、
<umttumt> 韓国では cisco, juniper, extremeが多いんですね
<umttumt> あ、それはそうですね
<aki_000> 個人的にはjuniperがいいと思いますね
<aki_000> H３Cっていうのもありましたね
<umttumt> あ！H3CはもうHPじゃないんですか？
<aki_000> あれはHPなんですか？？
<aki_000> わたしの記憶だと3comってイメージでした
<aki_000> 厳密に言うと、中国の華為技術有限公司ってとことの共同開発だったかと
<umttumt> huaweiと言う会社を3comが引数して、
<aki_000> あ、そうそう
<umttumt> そのあと、hpが引数したといつか聞いた事ありますが。。。；
<aki_000> そうだったんですね
<aki_000> 触った感じだと、ほぼciscoのパクリっていうイメージがw
<aki_000> ただ安いんですよね
<umttumt> wwwそうですね
<umttumt> 私の会社にもあります
<aki_000> そうなんですね
<umttumt> bandwidthはどのぐらいでうか？
<aki_000> やはり企業としてはコストパフォーマンスが大切ですものね
<aki_000> bandwidthは私は扱ったことがないので、わからないです
<umttumt> http://mrtg.kdtidc.com/KDTIDC/BB1/210.108.239.106_1.html
<umttumt> wwお客さんの bandwidthです
<aki_000> トラヒックモニターですね
<umttumt> はい＾＾；
<umttumt> 私はMRTGが好きなんですけど、RRDとMRTGの中でどっちが好きですか？
<aki_000> わたしはMRTGの方を使っていたので
<aki_000> MRTGが馴染みが深いです
<umttumt> そうですかww
<umttumt> ちょっと外に出ます。
<aki_000> はい
<umttumt> 楽しかったです
<aki_000> こちらこそ
<aki_000> また、良かったら話しましょう
<umttumt> はい、こちらこそ、ありがとうございます。
<umttumt> じゃあ。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-06-11
<emiryun> |_*)
<mizuno_as> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<ItSANgo__> こんばんは
<mizuno_as> ここどこだろう
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 海外から議事録とってくれるなんて水野さんカッコイー！
<mocchi> え、ミズノさん海の向こうなの？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> それが真になるのは、坂本さんが海とかに浮かびながら参加してない場合に限るような気がしなくもないです。
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mocchi> hito_jp: おっしゃることがよくわかりまぺん。。。
<yutaka-m> こんばんは
<mizuno_as> 上司と飲み中なのでムチャなw
<jkbys> 飲みながら議事録とは新しいな
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> えーとジョークはおいといて誰が取れるのだろう。坂本さんばっかりになってるのでできれば他の人（含む自分）
<nobuto> やりましょうか。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> 他にいなさそうだし久しぶりだし村田さんお願いできますか。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130611 後で整形するので先進めておいていただければ。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 関連で、村田さんの掃除により旧機材が見た目復活しました。
<nobuto> 遅くなりましたすみません。 < 掃除
<hito_jp> 深く追求したり擬似負荷かけてみたりはまだなので、もうちょっとテストしてみて、問題ないようなら復活させようかと。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> キレイに掃除して頂いた結果として復活した感じなので、大変ありがとうございました。
<jkbys> 定期的に掃除しないとまた止まるとかいうことはないのかな
<Henrich___> む。そういえば火曜でした。
<nobuto> ホコリは見た目溜まっていなくて、エアダスター使ったら2欠片ほど出てきた具合です。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 今週は無い気がする
<hito_jp> 無いかな……
<hito_jp> ってあーごめんなさい。Canonicalに問い合わせするの忘れてたorz
<jkbys> 時間の取れるときにでもお願いします
<jkbys> OSC京都の準備
<jkbys>     [ ] 講演者を決める
<jkbys> なんか喋りたいことある人いるかな
<hito_jp> 何喋るといいのかなの方向で考えた方がいいですかね。
<jkbys> 何だろう
<hito_jp> 注目的にはTouchかUbuntu SDK？
<hito_jp> 13.10がベースラインかなあ。何を喋るといいのかな路線だとこれを上回るのが必要。
<hito_jp> もちろんなんか喋りたい人がいればその人のテーマで話せばいいと思う。たぶん情熱がすべてを解決する。
<jkbys> そうですね
<jkbys> つまりUbuntu Touchに情熱を持ってるひとが語れば一番いいということか
<hito_jp> ということだけ書いて来週に送ればきっとしばたさんがしゃべってくれる！（ぉぃ
<jkbys> じゃあ来週送りだな
<jkbys> そういやRemixをプレスする話もあった
<jkbys> 12.04と13.04を収録したやつでいいんかな
<nobuto> LTSの賞味期限は残り10ヶ月ぐらい?
<jkbys> どうだろう、次のLTS出たら使う人いないかな
<jkbys> 使うというか、新たにインストールする人
<hito_jp> 14.04（想定）と12.04比較して12.04の方が有利になるケース、あんまり無い気がしますね……。
<jkbys> 今更プレスするのも微妙か
<hito_jp> えーと、問題を収束させると「1000枚を9ヶ月で配りきる自信ある？」ってことで、「できるかもしれないけど意義がなさそう」ってことでいいですかね。
<jkbys> そういうことかと
<hito_jp> 積極的におしたい人がいなければ再度起案してね、で
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<nobuto> 軽くあります。
<nobuto> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174791
<nobuto> を誰かSRU verificationしてくれると助かります。というお知らせ。
<jkbys> 時間あるときにやっとこう
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<nobuto> jkbys: ありがとうございます。
<nobuto> 私は無いです。 < 他
<hito_jp> バグ：時間がたりない
<hito_jp> とか登録して引きこもりたい……
<hito_jp> とはいえ自分もないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<mocchi> 私もありません
<mocchi> はい
<nobuto> おそらく大丈夫です。
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では18日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<Henrich___> おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> で、坂本さんには議事録の送信の方をお願いしたく。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130611
<mocchi> hito_jp: 了解
<hito_jp> （たぶん数回もやってないはず）
<nobuto> jkbys: SRU verificationはアクションアイテムに追加しましょうか?
<nobuto> jkbys: 念のため追加しておくので、義務じゃないんじゃあああって場合は消しておいてください。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-10
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> 議事録やれる人いるかな
<hito_jp> 5min待っていただければ
<hito_jp> かかれます
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140610
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 7月にはなんとか……なる……はず……
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそう
<chonan> 日経Linuxさんの付録冊子でましたね
<jkbys> 日経Linuxは連載じゃないのであげておいたほうがいいか
<jkbys> 議題
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorの投票
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<jkbys> Candidates
<jkbys>     https://launchpad.net/~ken-i54k
<jkbys>         karma level : enough
<jkbys>         acked by : kazken3 kuromabo _popopopoon_
<jkbys> 3票以上のackを獲得の条件は満たしているように見える
<hito_jp> よさげ
<hito_jp> enrollに進めて頂きたくよろしくお願いします。 > admin
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> nothing
<mizuno> 小林さん、荷物発送おねがいします
<chonan> あ、そうだ、OSC北海道に、長南のNexus4をデモ用に送りまする
<jkbys> 明日発送します
<jkbys> 終わりかな
<jkbys> 来週も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140610
<hito_jp> +1
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> ちょーなんさん送信お願いして死なない（もしくは死んでも復活できる）です？
<jkbys> １７日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> 　送信承りました
<hito_jp> ぐれーと。よろしくお願いします
<chonan> 了解しました
#ubuntu-jp 2015-06-09
<hito_jp> こんｂなは
<hito_jp> うがー
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ごめんなさいねむいですおやすみなさい
<jkbys> おやすみなさい
#ubuntu-jp 2017-06-16
<ysaito1> Hi there
#ubuntu-jp 2018-06-15
<demonxian3> hello
